# Is it legal to take off pictures on google and print them onto shirts?



## vincent0524 (Aug 5, 2008)

Is it legal to take off pictures on google and print them onto shirts?

If not, what are some legal ways of creating/finding a picture that can be printed on to shirts?


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Google? Legal?*

no you still need permission from who ever took the pic, but you can always change thing around with it so it wont be noticeable. you can but istock photos also


----------



## vincent0524 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Google? Legal?*

So I can use the Istock photos however I want?


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Google? Legal?*

well you are buying the picture, cost will very from size and all.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Google? Legal?*



vincent0524 said:


> So I can use the Istock photos however I want?


No, you can use them within the terms their licensing stipulates, after you pay the licensing fees.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Google? Legal?*

i guess not solmu


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Google? Legal?*



pukingdeserthobo said:


> no you still need permission from who ever took the pic, but you can always change thing around with it so it wont be noticeable.


It depends on what you mean by "noticeable." In most cases, altering an image does not make it legal to use. You have to make the image unrecognizable.

As suggeted, istockphoto.com is a good source. For clip art type stuff, clipart.com is excellent. You can get huge discounts on subscriptions --90% discount-- as described in this thread.


----------



## vincent0524 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Google? Legal?*

ahh i have to pay for images too

is there a way to get free graphics that i can put onto shirts?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Google? Legal?*

Not really not unless you create them yourself. Most images that you would use for printing for retail you will need to buy a right of use license, Or buy royalty free images, and make sure to read the license as some will have limits on the amount of times they can be printed for retail.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Google? Legal?*



vincent0524 said:


> ahh i have to pay for images too
> 
> is there a way to get free graphics that i can put onto shirts?


Try the Open Clip Art Library. It's all public domain clipart.

If that doesn't work, try the clipart.com link above. Though not quite free, they have an amazing library of over 10 million images, and you can get a year subscription for $20 or so.


----------



## vincent0524 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Google? Legal?*

ohh sucks

how do i create the images?
photoshop?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Google? Legal?*



vincent0524 said:


> is there a way to get free graphics that i can put onto shirts?


As per recent discussion, you could look for images released into the public domain.


----------



## xBrianx (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Google? Legal?*

One website you may want to check for free images is:

morguefile.com Where photo reference lives.

Just check their terms and conditions but i am pretty sure you will be able to use whatever is there.


----------

